# New Alpine PDX amps?



## BamaJohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone taken a look to see if what Alpine claims they've done in the new PDX series (lower distortion, wider bandwidth, higher S/N) are possible or likely given the internal changes? Would be very curious to see how the insides have changed from the older PDX to the newer.


----------



## pmman (May 20, 2009)

Bump.. Id like to know this too. Anyone?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

No to specific changes. But, hopefully they bumped up to the new IR DirectFETs; The old ones were rather disappointing performers.

Ah yes, everyone loves references:http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clas...ss-d-failure-pics-question-about-ir2010s.html

The last post is by Stephen Mantz "MOER"....
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clas...-how-they-try-impose-us-directfet-thrash.html


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

There was a PDF floating around that actually showed internal pics of the old vs new model and compared the specs of the two.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1062094-post20.html 

Hope that helps a bit, 
Kelvin


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^That signal to noise ratio is damn good. Looks like they were listening to us.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to know the difference in the new PDX amps vrs the old ones, i have been considering changing out to the newer models. what are the differences, the new single channel amp is a mono, not a class D, unlike the 1.1000, which is a Class D. the 4 channel IS a class D, but not sure if the 4 channel or even the single channel is worth the switch since i already have pdx amps, what are the differences i wonder? i did read that post about sombody saying they were better but honest idk that much about sound to noise ratios and this and that, just looking for the facts.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

eviling said:


> I would like to know the difference in the new PDX amps vrs the old ones, i have been considering changing out to the newer models. what are the differences, the new single channel amp is a mono, not a class D, unlike the 1.1000, which is a Class D. the 4 channel IS a class D, but not sure if the 4 channel or even the single channel is worth the switch since i already have pdx amps, what are the differences i wonder? i did read that post about sombody saying they were better but honest idk that much about sound to noise ratios and this and that, just looking for the facts.


Please read my post carrefully... Comparison has been done already. 
PDx is still class D for every amp. 

Kelvin


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh. must of been a misslabel on sonic's part. 


still think the pdx 4.150 to the f6 and the 1.1000 to the f12 worth it?


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wish I'd seen this before getting the PDX5 for my civic.

Oh well, I'll give it a try and if it doesn't perform I got it for a decent price so should lose too much if I sell it. Or keep it for the wife's car. I don't think she would know the difference.

George


----------

